# Image goes blurry during adjustment



## Shilohphoto (May 20, 2013)

Hello, I am running 4.4 on a mac mini with I-5 chip. Ram is Maxed out. During an adjustment such as exposure, Shadows, etc the image goes blurry and then comes back in sharp after its made. I would love to figure this one out.  Thanks


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2013)

Shilophoto, Welcome to our forum.
This image display process is one of the niggling little quirks the developers introduced in to LR to give you something to look at while LR is busy making calculations and preparing the final image to show on the screen. More and faster CPU cores along with more RAM help, but they never resolve this completely.


----------



## Shilohphoto (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, it just didn't seem to happen till I have upgraded to later version 4 upgrades. What do you set your preview size to initially?


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2013)

Shilohphoto said:


> Thanks, it just didn't seem to happen till I have upgraded to later version 4 upgrades. What do you set your preview size to initially?


Yes, there have been lots of tweaking to try to manage user perceptions of slowness in all updates to LR4.x.  I don't think any of the solutions are useful and none of the cosmetics effort has as far as I can tell actually increased performance. 

On import I generate 1:1 previews. (My D800 produces huge 36mp images.) In the Catalog File Handling section, I generat 2880 standard previews to match as closely as possible my 2560 long pixel edge monitor.  My preview quality is set to "Medium" and I discard 1:1 previews after 30 days.


----------



## tzalman (May 21, 2013)

Library previews and Develop previews are two different things and the size of Library previews, either Standard previews or 1:1 previews has no effect on the display in the Develop module. Until now it has only been possible for users to change the size of Develop previews by zooming in (because the preview is only of the section of the image currently on-screen). Nor has it been possible to directly influence the speed at which the original Raw file is read (an operation that must precede each redrawing of the Develop preview) other than with hardware upgrades. However, that has now changed in LR 5 Beta in which you have an option to make "Smart Previews" which are downsized (2540 pixels on the long side) and highly compressed dng files that can act as surrogates for the originals and can be read much faster.


----------

